# New additions to farm..born today 10/8



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2214326711.167176.292816436711&type=1&theater

I know its puppies!!  Our Great Pyrenees had 7 pups. 4 girls and 3 boys. My dad had to go to hospital sunday night (we thought he was having heart attack, turns out he is ok)! Got home after he was released today and came home to Lillie popping out 7 pups! Not bad for a first time mom


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## Momma2many (Aug 3, 2012)

Congrats to the new momma for doing such a wonderful job.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

What amazes me is she had all 7 in 4 hours.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Thank you 

They are all doing great...and mama dog is VERY protective! She does let me get check them over daily of course! Here is an updated pic of the pups.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3069061712.417842.292816436711&type=1&theater

No I didn't set them like this either LOL! They were like this when I went to check on them. Can't wait for puppy breath!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

awwwww
I love babies.
Can't wait till they are bouncing around


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awwww...  Congrats!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Glad you dad is doing good and then to come home to a puppies being born. That's some blessings!


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh!! I love GP's!!! They're like the closest thing you can get to a bear that's friendly!! Congrats!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

HAHA. Love the comment about closes thing to a bear! I often call puppies polar bears because they are all fluffy and bear looking 

One thing I'm worried about is how mama is going to deal with them when they are everywhere. She is so protective. Like more so than I've ever seen. I'm thinking she will loosen up, but we will see. One pup will have eyes open soon. Should be interesting. She lets me pet/ love on them, but I'm the main caretaker. I guess they are pretty much MY dogs. 

When we first got Lillie I was the only one she would pay attention to because I was the only one who trained and fed her.


----------

